# Chorus NTL: Service terminated but Im still expected to pay for 2mo but no service!



## michellet5 (11 Aug 2008)

Could someone please offer me some advice to this situation:

I had a chorus package which included all the premium sports packages at a cost of €77 approx a month,

I recently however lost my job and chorus suspended my service without prior notice when my outstanding balance was €135.- Which i find totally unacceptable...

I requested them to terminate my service, but I have now been informed I will not have to pay them for another 2 months for a service I am not receiving.

How can chorus justify charging me for a further 2 full months for a service which includes all the sports channels for another 2 months when the are not providing a service??? That is €150 euro I just don’t have

What can I do about this,,,, any advise greatly appreciated.


----------



## joejoe (11 Aug 2008)

*Re: Problems with Chorus NTL*

NTL seem to like putting their weight about the place, it seems very unfair that you should have to pay the full €77 per month. Surely they should reduce it to the basic rate of €30 or something like that. 

Do you have a copy of the terms and conditions? if not ask the NTL rep to refer to the specific terms that set out there action.

If you cant get joy out of them refer the situation to the onbudsman.

Joejoe


----------



## ajapale (11 Aug 2008)

*Re: Problems with Chorus NTL*

Which ombudsman?


----------



## rmelly (11 Aug 2008)

*Re: Chorus NTL: Service terminated but Im still expected to pay for 2mo but no servic*

How much are they looking for €150 or €285? What do their T & C's say about handling this situation.


----------



## michellet5 (11 Aug 2008)

*Re: Chorus NTL: Service terminated but Im still expected to pay for 2mo but no servic*

chorus charge for services in advance so the 135 was for july and i have no problem paying them that amount. As after the suspended my account in July-I requested to have my account terminated.

However the expect me to pay for August and September, Even though I have had no service from them since July.....

The are charging me for a further 2 months even though I am not recieving any channels from them.

I emailed them and informed to checked the T&C on there website and to me it seems the can do what the like..

How can any company justify that,,,,


----------



## newtogame (12 Aug 2008)

*Re: Chorus NTL: Service terminated but Im still expected to pay for 2mo but no servic*

Chorus ntl are not an easy company to deal with.We have had very poor reception for 6 weeks and cannot get them to sort it out.With the olympics and all the gaa matches it couldnt be at a worse time.Any advice?


----------



## joejoe (12 Aug 2008)

*Re: Problems with Chorus NTL*



ajapale said:


> Which ombudsman?


 
Which one would you suggest?

Joejoe


----------



## joejoe (12 Aug 2008)

*Re: Chorus NTL: Service terminated but Im still expected to pay for 2mo but no servic*



newtogame said:


> Chorus ntl are not an easy company to deal with.We have had very poor reception for 6 weeks and cannot get them to sort it out.With the olympics and all the gaa matches it couldnt be at a worse time.Any advice?


 
We had the same problem also for a full week, my wife kept on to them and we got a refund for the day we have no or very little viewing.

Joejoe


----------



## ajapale (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: Problems with Chorus NTL*



joejoe said:


> If you cant get joy out of them refer the situation to the onbudsman.Joejoe




Joe Joe,

You advise that the poster contacts "the ombudsman". Do you know what you are talking about?

ajapale


----------



## delgirl (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: Chorus NTL: Service terminated but Im still expected to pay for 2mo but no servic*



newtogame said:


> Chorus ntl are not an easy company to deal with.We have had very poor reception for 6 weeks and cannot get them to sort it out.With the olympics and all the gaa matches it couldnt be at a worse time.Any advice?


They're a nightmare!  My only advice is to change your provider.  We moved to Sky and have had trouble free viewing since then.

Chorus also tried to charge us a 1 month cancellation fee - we refused to pay and told them if they pursued us for the cancellation fee, we have a record of all the dates over 4 years when the service was completely, down, partially down or the reception was so poor, it was impossibe to watch and we would seek to reclaim money from them for the lack of/poor service.

A friend of mine still has chorus and she regularly gets discounts off her monthly bill when she calls them when the service is down.

We also have a freeview box (cost €150 and is connected to the Sky dish) which is handy if you like sport - you can get all the BBC interactive channels on it, which currently have fantastic coverage of the olympics.


----------



## p gilmartin (15 Aug 2008)

*Re: Chorus NTL: Service terminated but Im still expected to pay for 2mo but no servic*

anybody tried the process of ringing 1908 re ntl/chorus. its a nightmare


----------



## LDFerguson (5 Sep 2008)

*Re: Chorus NTL: Service terminated but Im still expected to pay for 2mo but no servic*

Second everything about the dreadful service from NTL/Chorus. I sent two registered letters instructing them to cancel my father's service. They phoned once to say that the sceond letter had been received and they would cancel at the end of the one month notice period and forward a final statement. Fair enough. 

Then they send two different statements showing different amounts owing, neither of which is correct. Both of them "threaten" to cancel the service.  And this week he gets another phone call from their arrears department.  

This is only the latest in a long line of mistakes they've made over the years.  Sister also was a subscriber but switched to Sky due mainly to awful service from Chorus/NTL and has been happy with Sky since.  

Anyone know if they have a person responsible for customer complaints?


----------



## Emma1980 (5 Sep 2008)

*Re: Chorus NTL: Service terminated but Im still expected to pay for 2mo but no servic*

I'm having a disaster of a time trying to get my broadband working again - hasn't worked in two weeks now. When i rang the "technical support" asked me to turn it off then back on twice which i did and of course it still wasnt working - that was litteraly it for technical support!!! They sent a technician out and he said he couldn't fix it and he'd arrange another technician to come out and replace the line outside. I was told he did come out but still no joy on the broadband working again! Spent THREE HOURS on hold the other night trying to get through to them!


----------

